# DELL Inspiron E1505 Upgrade



## nikrox (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am a n00bie and this is my first thread here. So if I make a mistake or breach a rule please excuse me!

I have a DELL Inspiron E1505 laptop which has been running reasonably well for the past 3 years or so. I am beginning to get a bit experimental now and was wondering if it is possible to replace the motherboard on this laptop with an alternative motherboard so that I can plug in 4GB or RAM or more. The reason I want to do this is to move to 64 bit Windows 7. I really would like to increase ram to 4 GB and have Windows 7 64 bit make full use of the RAM when I run my development environments etc.

I am reasonably competent with taking apart (and putting back together!) a laptop an am confident that once I have the right parts I can pull of this process.

So my question is

1. Is it possible for me to swap this motherboard out and put in a new one that will give me the opportunity to put in 4 GB RAM?
2. If I can how do I go about buying a compatible one? I mean where do I look and how do I know if a given motherboard will fit in my current DELL?

Many thanks for the help in advance!

Nik


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Swapping motherboards for a different one is almost next to impossible for laptops. Motherboards are designed specifically for the case it is put in, screw holes, ports, everything. 

If you want a laptop that can run 64 bit, it would be alot easier to buy another one.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Replacing your motherboard is not a solution. You can upgrade to 4gb with the motherboard that you have. However your computer will only see 3.25 even with a 64 bit OS. It is the chipset on the motherboard that is the limiting factor. You can run Windows 7 64 bit on this computer.


----------



## nikrox (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for the help guys. You just confirmed my worst fear 

@SA Spurs1: I don't think that is the case. A chipset manufacturer can limit the amount of physical memory that you can put on a chipset but can not (or rather usually doesn't) limit the amount of RAM visible to a OS. My DELL can only take 2 GB RAM (I think). Is there a way for me to confirm what maximum RAM my motherboard can physically allow?


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

What I stated before is true. I have the E1505 with 4gb of RAM, 2.0 ghz 64bit processor and Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

nikrox said:


> A chipset manufacturer can limit the amount of physical memory that you can put on a chipset but can not (or rather usually doesn't) limit the amount of RAM visible to a OS.


In this you are correct. It is Windows 32 bit that can only see a maximum of 4GB of memory. And that is ALL memory, cache, video, everything, and that is why even if you do have 4GB of physical memory in a computer, windows can only address 3GB to 3.25GB of it.  Only 64 bit versions of Windows can address more than 4GB of memory.



nikrox said:


> My DELL can only take 2 GB RAM (I think). Is there a way for me to confirm what maximum RAM my motherboard can physically allow?


You can go to Dell's website, type in your laptops service tag number and find it there. Not always easy to find though, you may be able to do an online chat with tech support and find out quickly though.


----------



## andypk23 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok I have been doing research in this particular subject. I am in the process of up grading my laptop (E1505). I like to think I pay pretty close attention to detail. As I recall, one of the BIOS update iterations caused the machine to post as 640m. You all understand that the system actual system ID's is displayed during the post..That is what the actual computer system is. If you go to memory vendors (crucial comes to mind) It ID's memory for Dell Systems 640m as MAX of 4gb. The latest BIOS (and probably last version A17) was to support later Intel Chips. The system ID at post is MMO7 (or something like that). I am going to install T7600 upgrade from T2400 64bit vs 32bit CPU. Change Radeon X1300 to X1400 128mb vs 256mb. I also intend to upgrade memory from 2 Gb to 4 Gb. I anticipate no problems. Firmware upgrades for Intel chip sets are available as well. I was hoping to see if someone has already done this. I remember reading somewhere that the system would support the 4gb upgrade with appropriate OS support. Sadly I cant seem to find that reference again


----------



## andypk23 (Jan 23, 2010)

OK, I'm back again ...NOW I remember where I got the info about 4gb vs 2gb memory upgrade for your Dell E1505 or variant. It came from the source, INTEL. They have the published spec on the chip set which can be found here. If you have this particular chip set..(and have updated the firmware via Dell (You know how they are about proprietary implementation of the hardware they integrate to make their COTS computers) you will have no problem upgrading to the 4gb of system memory. This is the maximum the 945GM and GME will support.

http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/datasheet/309219.pdf


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The amount of ram the motherboard will accept is limited by the memory controller(north bridge) the more ram installed the more voltage needed on the NB and hotter it runs, heat and power are the 2 biggest issues with laptops, and since the voltages are not manually adjustable in the OEM Dell bios your limited to what Dell has it set up for, with the latest bios that would be 4Gig more then enough for XP which will show about 3.2gig available to use.


----------



## andypk23 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool.... I think? I'm not sure what all this talk about Northbridge is about exactly. The old school name for memory controller aka "chipset". The main question I think has been answered. Although there are a couple of caveats that should probably be mentioned here. If your system has 945PM chip set then you are indeed limited to 2gb of usable system memory. Don't lose heart however because it appears that there was an initiative by Intel to develop another chipset standard called 945XX (or something similar to that). That initiative was scrapped in favor of upgrading and enhancing the already existing standard to support 3rd generation Centrino Mobile chips. It appears you can download firmware upgrade to "patch" this original limitation. The bottom line, as far as I'm concerned is that you can upgrade Dell E1505 or variant laptop to 4 gb of system memory..if you are using 32bit soft ware and CPU you may not be able to address all of it. You can change to 64bit CPU and OS and that "problem" too should be eliminated.

-OUT!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> It appears you can download firmware upgrade to "patch" this original limitation.


AKA a Bois update which will have to come from Dell not Intel you have a Dell spec board using the Intel chipset it will only support what Dell gives support for, if it was manufactured by Intel it's a different story but it is manufactured for Dell to Dell specs by a third party.


----------



## nikrox (Jan 7, 2010)

Great discussion Andy and Wrench! Awesome job!
I was pretty busy with life and didnt have time to follow this through. What I did was however to buy this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173882 . I have made this a dual boot laptop running Ubuntu 64 bit and Windows 7 Enterprise 64 bit. Must say so far I am pretty impressed.

Back to original DELL. Now that Mrs. is cool with a new laptop in the house I think I am going to order in 4 GB cards and stick them on and see what happens. I am running Windows 7 32 bit for now but I can upgrade this to Windows 7 Enterprise 64 bit too. I think it will all come down now to how much can I get the RAM cards for!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Daughter has one, latest Bios and I can tell you from experience a single 2gig module will work but 2 will crash.


----------



## andypk23 (Jan 23, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The Daughter has one, latest Bios and I can tell you from experience a single 2gig module will work but 2 will crash.


The main question I think has been answered. Although there are a couple of caveats that should probably be mentioned here. If your system has 945PM chip set then you are indeed limited to 2gb of usable system memory.

As I read and thought to understand what I have been reading and researching from various sources. I have confirmed the chip set in my particular system appears to be capable of supporting 4gb system memory.

Wrench 97 is right about the probability of not being able to patch the chip set firmware via Intel. Dell has a very annoying strategy of having hardware manufactured for them that MANDATES EXCLUSIVE SUPPORT FROM DELL (i.e. drivers, bios, misc updates, etc..) regardless of the actual manufacturer of the hardware. That fact alone is why I will never buy another Dell computer..(Did I mention this is the first Dell I have ever owned):grin:

That said, I am trying to extend the useful life of what has been a decent (NOT GREAT) but decent laptop computer. I know I can buy another laptop for @ the same amount of money I'm doing for this upgrade, but it would be a basic entry level machine. I expect that this system, when all done, will be muscular, fast, with enough capacity and capability, (i.e. blue ray *burner*) to keep me placated for another couple of years. I'll be sure to let you know how it comes out when I'm done.


----------



## andypk235 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I forgot my original password so I had to re-register with a slightly modified user name. I have completed the up-garade of my Dell E1505. As expected the system is stable, fast, and has exhibited on instability at all.

Windows 7 Pro (64bit) 4GB of system memory, system has reserved @ 750MB for use making 3.25 GB available for programs, New video card X1400, T7600 64 bit CPU, 320GB WD 7200 RPM, Pansonic UJ-220 Blue Ray Burner.

All in all very pleased with upgarded system..did I mention fast and stable!!:smile:


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Where did you get the Blu-ray burner. How much was it. Is it slow to burn discs. Did it come with software, if so what software do you use.


----------



## andypk235 (Mar 17, 2010)

UJ-220 is a 2X Blue Ray CD burner. I bought in on e-bay for @ 165UD. To be quite honest I have not had a chance to burn any Blue Ray disc..(can't get the media here anyway)..and they are actually fairly expensive too. It did not come with software, but there are a number of programs out there to support Blue Ray movies and data backup...(I'm still looking into that as well)

I have used it to burn regular DVD single and dual layer and CD, CD/RW etc...Its very fast for all the media I have tried so far and I expect little trouble when the time comes to burn Blue Ray disks.Hope that helps. :smile:


----------



## nikrox (Jan 7, 2010)

andypk235 said:


> Well I forgot my original password so I had to
> re-register with a slightly modified user name. I have completed the up-garade of my Dell E1505. As expected the system is stable, fast, and has exhibited on instability at all.
> 
> Windows 7 Pro (64bit) 4GB of system memory, system has reserved @ 750MB for use making 3.25 GB available for programs, New video card X1400, T7600 64 bit CPU, 320GB WD 7200 RPM, Pansonic UJ-220 Blue Ray Burner.
> ...


ray: ray:

Kudos andy! How much money did you end up spending


----------



## andypk235 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well let me think...I spent @ 165USD for Blue Ray burner, 168USD for memory and hard drive, CPU was expensive when you consider it's an older unit. When it was originally introduced it retailed for more then 600USD. I got it for @ 230USD off e-bay. Video card was 34USD, again from e-bay..Grand total 627USD. I know that I could have bought a new laptop for that..but it would not have had the overall capability this machine now has. I have had this machine for a little more then 3 years and I feel that I have extended it's over capability to suit me for at least another couple of years. Everyday it surprises me in some fashion. The blue tooth stack inherent in Windows 7 works great. Headphone, telephone, mouse, keyboard...all the devices I use work flawlessly. It (the upgrade)really has turned out better then I could have hoped. I'm very very pleased. Windows 7 appears to have been done right!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

$34 for the video card is a good price, I've paid $178 for refurb units of the X1400


----------



## nikrox (Jan 7, 2010)

@Andy: Yes you are right. The only reason I didn't go in for an update was because the laptop now seems bulky to me. I am toying with the idea of buying a DELL with i3 330M in it. In the UK here they are retailing at £398 which seems like a very nice price.


----------



## andypk235 (Mar 17, 2010)

That true..there are sleeker lighter machines for sure. That usually means that upgrading potential is very very limited. That said if you don't mind spending the bucks...the new machines have a lot of appeal. I just did not want to spend another $1200 to $1500 to get the kind of machine I would really want. So I spent another $600 on a machine that cost @ $1100 when purchased. So if I can get another 3+ years from the machine that handles the new OS at 64bit. I can make Blue Ray Disk's etc..etc..etc..It just seemed to be cost effective..(or maybe I just like ripping into laptop computers to see if I can make them work) Here's a tip..DON'T EVER TAKE A SONY VIAO APART...LMAO!!!


----------



## nikrox (Jan 7, 2010)

@Andy: Just realized something. You didn't upgrade to a Wifi "n" card right?


----------

